# run in shed



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey everybody, I was thinking about building a run in shed for my tractor, riding lawn mower, and all my attatchments for my tractor, do you know where I could get detailed plans to build this. I am not a carpenter but, I sure can try, any links would be great, Thanks Tim.


----------



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

come on guys give me some ideas, even if they are your own plans, Thanks Tim


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.cps.gov.on.ca/english/frameindex.htm
Lots of sheds and barns in here, look under special purpose for equipment sheds


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

Instructions for a pallet Iand plywood or siding) shed:

http://www.oklahomahistory.net/palletshed.html


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Rectifier said:


> http://www.cps.gov.on.ca/english/frameindex.htm
> Lots of sheds and barns in here, look under special purpose for equipment sheds


That's a great service CA is offering.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Really not much to it... Just decide how big you want the shed, plant some poles in the ground... put a roof and some sides on it, and you should be good to go... 

I've never built anything like that with plans... Just draw out your idea with some measurements so you can figure materials..


----------

